

Every US age group, region, religion, party is moving to marijuana legalization - glaugh
http://blog.statwing.com/every-party-age-region-and-religion-is-moving-towards-marijuana-legalization-general-social-survey-analysis/

======
TrainedMonkey
This is interesting. I got no personal stake in legalization of pot, however I
would like a unified and systematic scale to identify legality of drugs.

Something like: psychotropic index (hallucinations and stuff), overdose
consequences, physical dependance, mental dependance, concentration/reflexes
deterioration (basically how safe is it for driving, maybe establish limits
like done with alcohol), long term physical effects, long term mental effects,
etc...

This would allow a clear and consistent understanding of how exactly a
particular drugs effects and legality of it.

